# legal to drive w/o speedometer?



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

does anyone know if its legal to drive without a speedometer as long as you stay within the speed limit? right now im painting my dash, and i dont really feel like sticking everything back in and wiring up the speedometer cluster and such. if its illegal, all i can get is a fix-it ticket, right? and how much do they cost ?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

i guess ill just have to find out. ive been driving without one for a month or two now, and more than 75% of the time i know for afact that i WASNT doing the speed limit. if im worried about the cop that just turned onto the highway, rather than panicking i usually switch into the middle lane and stay with traffic and dont pass anyone


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

its not, as long as you dont speed. but you wont pass inspection


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

is your odometer still working? alot of times the odo stops when your spedo isn't working. If this is the case then it is illegal to drive without it.


----------



## 240sxstud (Sep 20, 2005)

ekizz said:


> does anyone know if its legal to drive without a speedometer as long as you stay within the speed limit? right now im painting my dash, and i dont really feel like sticking everything back in and wiring up the speedometer cluster and such. if its illegal, all i can get is a fix-it ticket, right? and how much do they cost ?



Maybe illegal like xbrandonx said b/c of it not making your odometer work, but I don't know of many cops that run that test at a traffic stop  :thumbup: 

I'd say that you're good for now, but just be careful on your speeding, the cops can give you a ticket regardless


----------



## ekizz (Jan 7, 2005)

allright thanks guys, looks like im going dash-less for a while then


----------

